
Sketch Design System 1.0 - jackm
https://www.sketchdesignsystem.com/
======
tonywebster
I'm excited about this (and all things Sketch-related), but I thought this was
a product release from the makers of Sketch until I saw the disclaimer at the
bottom.

$39 seems fair, though I'd rather see this as an open-source project that the
community could contribute back to. According to the changelog, this is a v1
release and the website contains no statements about the $39 buying future
updates for new features or updated versions of Sketch, which is
disappointing.

Aside from a few screenshots, it would be nice to have a YouTube video
demonstrating how it works in practice, in real-time, especially considering
the terms stating: "As a customer you are responsible for understanding this
upon purchasing any item from Sketch Design System".

I wouldn't buy it without more information, and knowing who is behind it.
There's no "about" section on the website with a real person identified. The
domain WHOIS data is a proxy service.

~~~
saagarjha
I'm pretty sure that this mixup is intended. This website trying to look like
an official Sketch product so that they can capitalize on Sketch's successes.

------
tannerc
This is... really poor. I went ahead and purchased the system to see what it
entailed and while it is fairly thorough, it's nothing really unique nor does
it provide ready-made components for use.

You're basically paying $39 for the file setup/template and expected to fill
in the components or elements yourself. Essentially you have to do all the
work anyway so you're better off saving the money and building your system on
your own anyway. There isn't anything in the purchased file that is all that
helpful unless you're an absolute product design noob with no understanding of
how systems work (in which case you should do that research instead of
purchasing anyway).

------
mgazzer
So, technically, this is not a "design system". Design systems provides code
and implementation to use. I'm a developer at an agency that specializes in
building design systems, and this system" is missing the key component--the
code. I'll code up your design system if you send me an approved napkin
sketch.

~~~
andrewflnr
I haven't heard the term "design system" in this context before. Can you give
a definition or overview of what it is?

~~~
mgazzer
Maybe a good medium article :) This video here helped start coining the term:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hYOLLO2gc4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hYOLLO2gc4)

[edit] Invision beat me to it: [https://www.invisionapp.com/blog/design-
systems/](https://www.invisionapp.com/blog/design-systems/) and also this site
[probably the most comprehensive IMHO] lists lots of resources:
[http://styleguides.io/examples.html](http://styleguides.io/examples.html)

------
chadlavi
A $39 template? Went to the link hoping this would be a new cloud product made
by Bohemian coding.

~~~
tptacek
What do you think a template for professional design _should_ cost? How much
time does this save people who actually do this work? I don't know. But the
price here seems like an odd thing to latch onto. It probably doesn't cost
_enough_ to be interesting.

~~~
RickS
I'd liken this less to an out of the box solution and more like selling a
webpack config where you still have to plug in all your own info. You can sell
anything, but this is in that weird middle ground where if you're technical
enough to configure it, you're technical enough to not need to buy the
boilerplate.

------
boomskats
I'm not really sure what I'm looking at here (although I'm on mobile). How is
this different to something like the clarity.design template?

~~~
sergc
Clarity is a framework that comes with components ect.. Sketch is a design
tool to easily create a styleguide for devs in that organization to follow.

~~~
boomskats
Sorry, I should have been more explicit. I'm aware of what both products do.
The guys from Clarity provide a Sketch template that contains the Clarity
components & a bunch of mixins, but it's still just a (free) template for
Sketch. Is this the same thing, just a template for sketch? A $39 one?

------
peterbraden
Not affiliated with the makers of Sketch?

Takedown notice will follow...

------
richardgill88
Looks similar to [https://www.straple.co](https://www.straple.co), but without
the brand book / React component bits.

~~~
bastawhiz
Wow, thanks for sharing this. I've been looking for something like that for a
while now.

------
camelCaseOfBeer
Am I missing something? I'd be interested in trying this out but I'm not going
to make the plunge for a $39 Ux tool if I can't try it out. Is this just a
demonstration of idea or a real product?

~~~
jcomis
It's a premade template for sketch an app by bohemian coding. It's akin to a
photoshop template, but a bit more dynamic by utilizing sketch symbols /
nested symbols.

------
jongold
If it's not integrated with code it's not a design system.

------
guylepage3
I was hearing rumors of their design system costing $15,000.

